# Crew of 2 available for Friday!



## NautiHooker (Mar 5, 2013)

If anyone is needing a couple guys with there own gear and cash for Friday we are looking to catch some fish


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Need a couple for saturday offshore trip


----------

